# how to acheive wireless access without ethernet

## kayve

I am running Gentoo on a Gateway MD7818u laptop dual core 64bit and I am staying with family who have a wireless router.  As a rule, I haven't used wireless, so I need to set it up if I am going to get internet access for my laptop.  I was following the directions on this page:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

namely "emerge net-wireless/wpa_supplicant" but without any internet connection, of course a fetch failed.  I was investigating manually retrieving the necessary file, but felt a little unsure of the results.

Here is what it looked like when the emerge failed:

```

>>> Downloading 'http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/wpa_supplicant-0.6.9.tar.gz'

--2009-12-27 15:03:58--  http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/wpa_supplicant-0.6.9.tar.gz

Resolving distro.ibiblio.org... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

wget: unable to resolve host address `distro.ibiblio.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://hostap.epitest.fi/releases/wpa_supplicant-0.6.9.tar.gz'

--2009-12-27 15:03:58--  http://hostap.epitest.fi/releases/wpa_supplicant-0.6.9.tar.gz

Resolving hostap.epitest.fi... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

wget: unable to resolve host address `hostap.epitest.fi'

!!! Couldn't download 'wpa_supplicant-0.6.9.tar.gz'. Aborting.

[31;01m * [39;49;00mFetch failed for 'net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.6.9', Log file:

[31;01m * [39;49;00m '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.6.9/temp/build.log'

```

I found some discussion about "moving to 7.0" or something, and I found a file called wpa_supplicant-0.6.9, but it wasn't a *.tar.gz file, it was an "ebuild":

```

# Copyright 1999-2009 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-wireless/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant-0.6.9.ebuild,v 1.8 2009/11/21 12:03:21 gurligebis Exp $

EAPI="2"

inherit eutils toolchain-funcs qt3 qt4

DESCRIPTION="IEEE 802.1X/WPA supplicant for secure wireless transfers"

HOMEPAGE="http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/"

SRC_URI="http://hostap.epitest.fi/releases/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="|| ( GPL-2 BSD )"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="amd64 ~arm ppc ppc64 x86 ~x86-fbsd"

IUSE="dbus debug gnutls eap-sim madwifi ps3 qt3 qt4 readline ssl wps kernel_linux kernel_FreeBSD"

DEPEND="dev-libs/libnl

   dbus? ( sys-apps/dbus )

   kernel_linux? (

      eap-sim? ( sys-apps/pcsc-lite )

      madwifi? ( ||

         ( >net-wireless/madwifi-ng-tools-0.9.3

         net-wireless/madwifi-old )

      )

   )

   !kernel_linux? ( net-libs/libpcap )

   qt4? ( x11-libs/qt-gui:4

      x11-libs/qt-svg:4 )

   !qt4? ( qt3? ( x11-libs/qt:3 ) )

   readline? ( sys-libs/ncurses sys-libs/readline )

   ssl? ( dev-libs/openssl )

   !ssl? ( gnutls? ( net-libs/gnutls ) )

   !ssl? ( !gnutls? ( dev-libs/libtommath ) )"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}"

S="${WORKDIR}/${P}/${PN}"

pkg_setup() {

   if use gnutls && use ssl ; then

      einfo "You have both 'gnutls' and 'ssl' USE flags enabled: defaulting to USE=\"ssl\""

   fi

   if use qt3 && use qt4 ; then

      einfo "You have both 'qt3' and 'qt4' USE flags enabled: defaulting to USE=\"qt4\""

   fi

}

src_prepare() {

   # net/bpf.h needed for net-libs/libpcap on Gentoo/FreeBSD

   sed -i \

      -e "s:\(#include <pcap\.h>\):#include <net/bpf.h>\n\1:" \

      ../src/l2_packet/l2_packet_freebsd.c || die

   # People seem to take the example configuration file too literally (bug #102361)

   sed -i \

      -e "s:^\(opensc_engine_path\):#\1:" \

      -e "s:^\(pkcs11_engine_path\):#\1:" \

      -e "s:^\(pkcs11_module_path\):#\1:" \

      wpa_supplicant.conf || die

   # Change configuration to match Gentoo locations (bug #143750)

   sed -i \

      -e "s:/usr/lib/opensc:/usr/$(get_libdir):" \

      -e "s:/usr/lib/pkcs11:/usr/$(get_libdir):" \

      wpa_supplicant.conf || die

   epatch "${FILESDIR}"/dbus_path_fix.patch

}

src_configure() {

   # Toolchain setup

   echo "CC = $(tc-getCC)" > .config

   # Basic setup

   echo "CONFIG_CTRL_IFACE=y" >> .config

   echo "CONFIG_BACKEND=file" >> .config

   # Basic authentication methods

   # NOTE: we don't set GPSK or SAKE as they conflict

   # with the below options

   echo "CONFIG_EAP_GTC=y"         >> .config

   echo "CONFIG_EAP_MD5=y"         >> .config

   echo "CONFIG_EAP_OTP=y"         >> .config

   echo "CONFIG_EAP_PAX=y"         >> .config

   echo "CONFIG_EAP_PSK=y"         >> .config

   echo "CONFIG_EAP_TLV=y"         >> .config

   echo "CONFIG_IEEE8021X_EAPOL=y" >> .config

   echo "CONFIG_PKCS12=y"          >> .config

   echo "CONFIG_PEERKEY=y"         >> .config

   echo "CONFIG_EAP_LEAP=y"        >> .config

   echo "CONFIG_EAP_MSCHAPV2=y"    >> .config

   echo "CONFIG_EAP_PEAP=y"        >> .config

   echo "CONFIG_EAP_TLS=y"         >> .config

   echo "CONFIG_EAP_TTLS=y"        >> .config

   if use dbus ; then

      echo "CONFIG_CTRL_IFACE_DBUS=y" >> .config

   fi

   if use debug ; then

      echo "CONFIG_DEBUG_FILE=y" >> .config

   fi

   if use eap-sim ; then

      # Smart card authentication

      echo "CONFIG_EAP_SIM=y"       >> .config

      echo "CONFIG_EAP_AKA=y"       >> .config

      echo "CONFIG_EAP_AKA_PRIME=y" >> .config

      echo "CONFIG_PCSC=y"          >> .config

   fi

   if use readline ; then

      # readline/history support for wpa_cli

      echo "CONFIG_READLINE=y" >> .config

   fi

   # SSL authentication methods

   if use ssl ; then

      echo "CONFIG_TLS=openssl"    >> .config

      echo "CONFIG_SMARTCARD=y"    >> .config

   elif use gnutls ; then

      echo "CONFIG_TLS=gnutls"     >> .config

      echo "CONFIG_GNUTLS_EXTRA=y" >> .config

   else

      echo "CONFIG_TLS=internal"   >> .config

   fi

   if use kernel_linux ; then

      # Linux specific drivers

      echo "CONFIG_DRIVER_ATMEL=y"       >> .config

      #echo "CONFIG_DRIVER_BROADCOM=y"   >> .config

      #echo "CONFIG_DRIVER_HERMES=y"      >> .config

      echo "CONFIG_DRIVER_HOSTAP=y"      >> .config

      echo "CONFIG_DRIVER_IPW=y"         >> .config

      echo "CONFIG_DRIVER_NDISWRAPPER=y" >> .config

      echo "CONFIG_DRIVER_NL80211=y"     >> .config

      #echo "CONFIG_DRIVER_PRISM54=y"    >> .config

      echo "CONFIG_DRIVER_RALINK=y"      >> .config

      echo "CONFIG_DRIVER_WEXT=y"        >> .config

      echo "CONFIG_DRIVER_WIRED=y"       >> .config

      if use madwifi ; then

         # Add include path for madwifi-driver headers

         echo "CFLAGS += -I/usr/include/madwifi" >> .config

         echo "CONFIG_DRIVER_MADWIFI=y"          >> .config

      fi

      if use ps3 ; then

         echo "CONFIG_DRIVER_PS3=y" >> .config

      fi

   elif use kernel_FreeBSD ; then

      # FreeBSD specific driver

      echo "CONFIG_DRIVER_BSD=y" >> .config

   fi

   # Wi-Fi Protected Setup (WPS)

   if use wps ; then

      echo "CONFIG_WPS=y" >> .config

   fi

   # Enable mitigation against certain attacks against TKIP

   echo "CONFIG_DELAYED_MIC_ERROR_REPORT=y" >> .config

}

src_compile() {

   emake || die "emake failed"

   if use qt4 ; then

      cd "${S}"/wpa_gui-qt4

      eqmake4 wpa_gui.pro

      emake || die "Qt4 wpa_gui compilation failed"

   elif use qt3 ; then

      cd "${S}"/wpa_gui

      eqmake3 wpa_gui.pro

      emake || die "Qt3 wpa_gui compilation failed"

   fi

}

src_install() {

   dosbin wpa_supplicant || die

   dobin wpa_cli wpa_passphrase || die

   # baselayout-1 compat

   if has_version "<sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.0"; then

      dodir /sbin

      dosym /usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant /sbin/wpa_supplicant || die

      dodir /bin

      dosym /usr/bin/wpa_cli /bin/wpa_cli || die

   fi

   if has_version ">=sys-apps/openrc-0.5.0"; then

      newinitd "$FILESDIR"/${PN}-init.d wpa_supplicant

      newconfd "$FILESDIR"/${PN}-conf.d wpa_supplicant

   fi

   exeinto /etc/wpa_supplicant/

   newexe "${FILESDIR}"/wpa_cli.sh wpa_cli.sh

   dodoc ChangeLog {eap_testing,todo}.txt README{,-WPS} \

      wpa_supplicant.conf || die "dodoc failed"

   doman doc/docbook/*.{5,8} || die "doman failed"

   if use qt4 ; then

      into /usr

      dobin wpa_gui-qt4/wpa_gui || die

   elif use qt3 ; then

      into /usr

      dobin wpa_gui/wpa_gui || die

   fi

   if use qt3 || use qt4 ; then

      doicon wpa_gui-qt4/icons/wpa_gui.svg || die "Icon not found"

      make_desktop_entry wpa_gui "WPA Supplicant Administration GUI" "wpa_gui" "Qt;Network;"

   fi

   if use dbus ; then

      insinto /etc/dbus-1/system.d

      newins dbus-wpa_supplicant.conf wpa_supplicant.conf || die

      insinto /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services

      newins dbus-wpa_supplicant.service 'fi.epitest.hostap.WPASupplicant.service' || die

      keepdir /var/run/wpa_supplicant

   fi

}

pkg_postinst() {

   einfo "If this is a clean installation of wpa_supplicant, you"

   einfo "have to create a configuration file named"

   einfo "/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

   einfo

   einfo "An example configuration file is available for reference in"

   einfo "/usr/share/doc/${PF}/"

   if [[ -e ${ROOT}etc/wpa_supplicant.conf ]] ; then

      echo

      ewarn "WARNING: your old configuration file ${ROOT}etc/wpa_supplicant.conf"

      ewarn "needs to be moved to ${ROOT}etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

   fi

   if use madwifi ; then

      echo

      einfo "This package compiles against the headers installed by"

      einfo "madwifi-old, madwifi-ng or madwifi-ng-tools."

      einfo "You should re-emerge ${PN} after upgrading these packages."

   fi

}

```

Is this the file I need?  If not, where do I get the correct file?  If so, where do I put it?

----------

## msalerno

Did you try downloading 'http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/wpa_supplicant-0.6.9.tar.gz' and then putting it /usr/portage/distfiles ?

----------

## kayve

Cannot find server

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kayve,

You need sneakernet and a method to move the files to your Gentoo.

----------

## kayve

I am working on another computer right now.. right next to the one with Gentoo..

I have a flash memory stick.  I have the file that I showed, and another file that is a log of what was happening on Gentoo..

What I don't have is the exact *.tar.gz file that the emerge was asking for.  I will clarify, I'm sorry if I am short on communication skills at times, the URL that was provided by the other poster providing the *.tar.gz file that the emerge was asking for does not seem to exist.  I truncated the URL and found that actually the domain name is indeed operational, however the exact path given no longer exists and I can't seem to find where to find that file.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kayve,

```
emerge <package> -pf 
```

will spit out the exact URLs you need to suit your tree.

If you have multiple mirrors in /etc/make.conf you will get one URL per file per mirror.

You only need fetch each file once.

----------

## cwr

If you look at the Mirrors entry on the Gentoo site's main page you'll find a list

of repositories - you should just be able to log in to the nearest.  (Be warned

that if you are using HTTP not FTP the directory will take a while to download.)

Will

----------

## kayve

but now I am really confused about what to do beyond "emerge"  I think that worked.  I keep staring at this page not knowing what to do with it:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

They show a listing of /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf but in my /etc/wpa_supplicant directory there is only the file "wpa_cli.sh"  Should I run that?  They also talk about /usr/share/doc/wpa_supplicant-<version>/wpa_supplicant.conf.gz and I found my pertinent directory, I have all bz2 files.. that is something I have to google to fix, but even if I remembered how to unzip bz2 files I don't feel real sure about what I am doing here.  Do I just unzip the conf file and put it in /etc/wpa_supplicant?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kayve,

less will read those files directly.

The important one is the example config file, which you need to use as the basis your your own config file.

----------

## kayve

the page talks about drivers.  I am not sure how to assess what driver I am using.

----------

## cach0rr0

easiest way is to boot from a CD and get your networking set up there (as in, temporarily working, working so that the livecd environment has net access)

then run lspci -k and observe 

in my case:

```

04:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Device 1a32:0303

        Kernel driver in use: ath9k

        Kernel modules: ath9k

```

Or if you can post your lspci -n, we should be able to tell you which drivers to use.

OR you can grep the kernel sources for your PCI ID like so:

```

laptop02 linux # lspci |egrep -i '(ethernet|wireless)'

04:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller (rev b0)

laptop02 linux # lspci -n |egrep '(^04|^05)'

04:00.0 0280: 168c:002a (rev 01)

05:00.0 0200: 1969:1026 (rev b0)

```

right, so, "002a" is what I'd want to grep for. It'll be somewhere in the source as "0x002A"

We have to massage it with a bit of regex magic to ensure you don't end up with shit tonnes of superfluous results:

```

cd /usr/src/linux/drivers/net/wireless/

laptop02 wireless # egrep -ir 'pci.*\b0x002a\b' *

ath/ath9k/hw.h:#define AR9280_DEVID_PCIE        0x002a

ath/ath9k/pci.c:        { PCI_VDEVICE(ATHEROS, 0x002A) }, /* PCI-E */

```

bingo, ath9k is the winner.

----------

## kayve

Hopefully you can make out that there are no entries for anything wireless from the lspci -k command.

```

lspci -k | grep et

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chips[01;31m[Ket[m[K Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chips[01;31m[Ket[m[K Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chips[01;31m[Ket[m[K Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)

02:00.0 N[01;31m[Ket[m[Kwork controller: Intel Corporation Device 4232

06:00.0 Ethern[01;31m[Ket[m[K controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Device 4380 (rev 10)

]0;root@kayve-gentoo:~ [01;31mkayve-gentoo[01;34m ~ #[00m exit

exit

Script done on Wed Jan  6 19:29:56 2010

```

----------

## cach0rr0

errr, that output is missing metric tonnes of stuff

like according to that you don't even have a hard drive controller anywhere 

as well part of the output that *is* there, is mangled. Maybe post your lspci -k or lspci -n without running it through a script? That output basically says you have a wristwatch with a graphics card  :Razz: 

In lieu of that for the time being - more often than not with wpa_supplicant, you can use -Dwext

You might try it with -Dwext first, see if it works

Actually as a starting point I'd suggest a look at the "quick examples" bit within 'man wpa_supplicant.conf'

The first one it has should work for most, altering of course to change the ssid and passphrase as needed

```

          network={

               ssid="home"

               scan_ssid=1

               key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

               psk="very secret passphrase"

          }

```

Base your wpa_supplicant.conf on that - start off with a minimal one. 

If after trying the next bit you can't associate and authenticate, we'll go back to the examples and see if we can find any switches/options you might be missing. 

So first, let us determine which of your network interfaces is wireless

```

awk '{print $1}' /proc/net/wireless

```

You should see your interface listed in the bottom row (in my case it's wlan0 - yours may be different)**

So assuming your wpa_supplicant.conf is setup, and your wireless interface is wlan0, test out wpa_supplicant via:

```
wpa_supplicant -Dwext -i wlan0 -c /path/to/your/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

Note that wpa_supplicant itself does not handle dhcp, so the above test may well show things are configured correctly, but with you still unable to browse and whatnot - not important immediately, we're mainly looking for the output on the console so we can see if it associates and authenticates correctly. 

Assuming it does, the next step is to fire off a dhcp request (can just open up a new terminal while we're testing - or do your wpa_supplicant test in 'screen')

Either via 'dhclient' if you use net-misc/dhcp, or via 'dhcpcd wlan0' and you should have an IP

Ultimately, if you intend to have X on this laptop, you'll probably end up wanting to put wicd on it, which renders this need for manual configuration null and void. 

But for now just to confirm other bits and bobs are in place, reckon we can try manual configuration as a test.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

cach0rr0,

```
... Intel Corporation Device 4232 
```

We all know that Intels PCI Vendor code is 8086, googling for 

```
8086 +4232 +pci
```

gives this page as the first hit. So it needs the  *Prompt wrote:*   

> Intel Wireless WiFi Link Drivers

 

----------

## kayve

I don't know what directory to look for

```

kayve-gentoo ~ # find / -name wireless

/proc/1/net/wireless

/proc/2/net/wireless

/proc/3/net/wireless

/proc/4/net/wireless

/proc/5/net/wireless

/proc/6/net/wireless

/proc/7/net/wireless

/proc/8/net/wireless

/proc/9/net/wireless

/proc/10/net/wireless

/proc/13/net/wireless

/proc/16/net/wireless

/proc/220/net/wireless

/proc/221/net/wireless

/proc/224/net/wireless

/proc/225/net/wireless

/proc/305/net/wireless

/proc/306/net/wireless

/proc/307/net/wireless

/proc/312/net/wireless

/proc/317/net/wireless

/proc/320/net/wireless

/proc/388/net/wireless

/proc/389/net/wireless

/proc/390/net/wireless

/proc/441/net/wireless

/proc/442/net/wireless

/proc/453/net/wireless

/proc/458/net/wireless

/proc/459/net/wireless

/proc/656/net/wireless

/proc/659/net/wireless

/proc/662/net/wireless

/proc/665/net/wireless

/proc/668/net/wireless

/proc/671/net/wireless

/proc/776/net/wireless

/proc/783/net/wireless

/proc/786/net/wireless

/proc/787/net/wireless

/proc/830/net/wireless

/proc/843/net/wireless

/proc/883/net/wireless

/proc/884/net/wireless

/proc/930/net/wireless

/proc/1022/net/wireless

/proc/3246/net/wireless

/proc/3247/net/wireless

/proc/3309/net/wireless

/proc/3767/net/wireless

/proc/3850/net/wireless

/proc/3851/net/wireless

/proc/3904/net/wireless

/proc/4070/net/wireless

/proc/4073/net/wireless

/proc/4076/net/wireless

/proc/4087/net/wireless

/proc/4092/net/wireless

/proc/4094/net/wireless

/proc/4097/net/wireless

/proc/4218/net/wireless

/proc/4369/net/wireless

/proc/4370/net/wireless

/proc/4384/net/wireless

/proc/4438/net/wireless

/proc/4439/net/wireless

/proc/4440/net/wireless

/proc/4441/net/wireless

/proc/4442/net/wireless

/proc/4443/net/wireless

/proc/4540/net/wireless

/proc/4552/net/wireless

/proc/4565/net/wireless

/proc/4566/net/wireless

/proc/4573/net/wireless

/proc/4576/net/wireless

/proc/4591/net/wireless

/proc/4599/net/wireless

/proc/4609/net/wireless

/proc/4611/net/wireless

/proc/4621/net/wireless

/proc/4623/net/wireless

/proc/4630/net/wireless

/proc/4637/net/wireless

/proc/4649/net/wireless

/proc/4666/net/wireless

/proc/4667/net/wireless

/proc/4679/net/wireless

/proc/4711/net/wireless

/proc/4718/net/wireless

/proc/4719/net/wireless

/proc/4788/net/wireless

/proc/4803/net/wireless

/proc/5480/net/wireless

/proc/11281/net/wireless

/proc/13012/net/wireless

/proc/13105/net/wireless

/proc/13135/net/wireless

/proc/13418/net/wireless

/proc/20657/net/wireless

/proc/20788/net/wireless

/proc/20818/net/wireless

/usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r8/include/config/wireless

/usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r8/drivers/net/wireless

/usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r8/net/wireless

/usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/drivers/net/wireless

/usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/net/wireless

```

----------

## cach0rr0

hi kayve, 

your wireless interfaces will be shown in

```

laptop02 ~ # cat /proc/net/wireless

<added some spacing for clarity's sake>

Inter-| sta-|   Quality        |   Discarded packets               | Missed | WE

 face | tus | link level noise |  nwid  crypt   frag  retry   misc | beacon | 22

 wlan0: 0000   63.  -47.  -256        0      0      0      0      0        0

```

all of your network interfaces, including wireless ones, will be shown in

```

laptop02 ~ # cat /proc/net/dev

Inter-|   Receive                                                |  Transmit

 face |bytes    packets errs drop fifo frame compressed multicast|bytes    packets errs drop fifo colls carrier compressed

    lo: 1390746   31023    0    0    0     0          0         0  1390746   31023    0    0    0     0       0          0

dummy0:       0       0    0    0    0     0          0         0        0       0    0    0    0     0       0          0

 wlan0:146475956  150719    0    0    0     0          0         0 66009297  115303    0    0    0     0       0          0

```

You can also just key in iwconfig with nothing else, and it should show you output like:

```

laptop02 ~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

dummy0    no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"butcher"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.452 GHz  Access Point: 00:1F:33:E4:FD:35

          Bit Rate=0 kb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=64/70  Signal level=-46 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

----------

## kayve

I'm home in San Francisco now.  I know there are networks lurking about here, I probably can't log into them.. but I could test my ability to try if it weren't for what I will post below.

Next week I will probably bring my computer to SFSU at some point, where I can get free wireless access.. and ethernet as well. 

```

kayve-gentoo ~ # cat /proc/net/wireless

Inter-  | sta-|   Quality          |   Discarded packets               | Missed | WE

 face   | tus | link level noise |  nwid  crypt   frag  retry   misc | beacon | 22

kayve-gentoo ~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

kayve-gentoo ~ # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:e0:b8:fd:ca:71  

          inet addr:76.201.170.7  Bcast:76.201.170.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::2e0:b8ff:fefd:ca71/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:12061 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:11101 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:10849754 (10.3 MiB)  TX bytes:2105477 (2.0 MiB)

          Interrupt:17 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

kayve-gentoo ~ # 

```

----------

## kayve

I got this from this website:

http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/index.rhtmlx

```

   

PCI ID   Works?   Vendor   Device   Driver   Kernel

80862a40   Yes   Intel Corporation   Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub   intel-agp   v2.6.25-

80862a42   Yes   Intel Corporation   Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller   i915   v2.6.32-

80862a43      Intel Corporation   Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller      

80862937      Intel Corporation   82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4      

80862938      Intel Corporation   82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5      

80862939      Intel Corporation   82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6      

8086293c      Intel Corporation   82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2      

8086293e   Yes   Intel Corporation   82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller   snd-hda-intel   v2.6.25-

80862940      Intel Corporation   82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1      

80862944      Intel Corporation   82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 3      

8086294a      Intel Corporation   82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6      

80862934      Intel Corporation   82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1      

80862935      Intel Corporation   82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2      

80862936      Intel Corporation   82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3      

8086293a      Intel Corporation   82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1      

80862448   Yes   Intel Corporation   82801 Mobile PCI Bridge   i810_rng,hw_random   

80862919   Yes   Intel Corporation   ICH9M LPC Interface Controller   iTCO_wdt   v2.6.28-

80862929   Yes   Intel Corporation   ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller   ahci   v2.6.25-

80862930   Yes   Intel Corporation   82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller   i2c-i801   v2.6.25-

80864232   Yes   Intel Corporation   Wireless WiFi Link 5100   iwlagn   v2.6.27-

11ab4380   Yes         sky2   v2.6.27-

12177130      O2 Micro, Inc.   Integrated MS/xD Controller      

12177120      O2 Micro, Inc.   Integrated MMC/SD Controller      

You can help us!

 

   

```

----------

## cach0rr0

aha! we're making progress here

ok, so, the fact that this shows no interfaces:

```

kayve-gentoo ~ # cat /proc/net/wireless 

Inter-  | sta-|   Quality          |   Discarded packets               | Missed | WE 

 face   | tus | link level noise |  nwid  crypt   frag  retry   misc | beacon | 22 

```

Means we're looking at a driver issue. Would it be possible to head to pastebin.com, paste your kernel .config in there, and share the link with us? 

(pasting the .config directly into a post becomes cumbersome to scroll through!)

I'm betting if you ran this same test, you'd see results like:

```

laptop02 ~ # zgrep -i iwlwifi /proc/config.gz

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI is not set

```

You need to go into your usual 'make menuconfig', and enable the following as modules:

"Intel Wireless Wifi"

```

Symbol: IWLWIFI [=m]

  │ Prompt: Intel Wireless Wifi

  │   Defined at drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/Kconfig:1

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && PCI [=y] && MAC80211 [=m] && WLAN_80211 [=y] && EXPERIMENTAL [=y]

  │   Location:

  │     -> Device Drivers

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])

  │         -> Wireless LAN (WLAN [=y])

  │           -> Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11) (WLAN_80211 [=y])

```

and

"Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN (iwlagn)"

```

Symbol: IWLAGN [=m]

  │ Prompt: Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN (iwlagn)

  │   Defined at drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/Kconfig:53

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && IWLWIFI [=m]

  │   Location:

  │     -> Device Drivers

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])

  │         -> Wireless LAN (WLAN [=y])

  │           -> Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11) (WLAN_80211 [=y])

  │             -> Intel Wireless Wifi (IWLWIFI [=m])

```

and

```

Symbol: IWL5000 [=y]

  │ Prompt: Intel Wireless WiFi 5000AGN; Intel WiFi Link 1000, 6000, and 6050 Series

  │   Defined at drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/Kconfig:85

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && IWLAGN [=m]

  │   Location:

  │     -> Device Drivers

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])

  │         -> Wireless LAN (WLAN [=y])

  │           -> Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11) (WLAN_80211 [=y])

  │             -> Intel Wireless Wifi (IWLWIFI [=m])

  │               -> Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN (iwlagn) (IWLAGN [=m])

```

You will also need to emerge "iwl5000-ucode"

```

* net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode

     Available versions:

        (0)     5.4.0.11

        (1)     8.24.2.12

     Homepage:            http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi

     Description:         Intel (R) Wireless WiFi Link 5100/5300 ucode

```

Once you have reconfigured your kernel to include those modules, and emerged the ucode for your card, if you "modprobe iwlagn" you should see your wireless interface in /proc/net/wireless

----------

